

Ask HN: When should you add a contributors name to a copyright notice? - hallowtech

When someone contributes to an open source project, at what point should their name be added to the copyright notice for the file(s) they edited?
======
shrughes
Right away, or never, if they never bothered to put it in, or only if they
made substantial contributions to the code. It doesn't really matter.

